# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال : ما هي أمهات كتب الجهاد و أهمها للمتقدمين

## تلميذ الدنيا

طبعا سؤالي موجود في العنوان اريدها للمتقدمين وشكراً

----------


## محماس بن داود

لعل أهم كتاب: شرح السير للسرخسي

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

كتاب الجهاد والقتال في السياسة الشرعية لهيكل لا غنى لطالب العلم عنه وهو نادر جدا 
وموجود بي دي إف على الشبكة

----------


## نومس القصيمي

هل هيكل هو الصوفي المخرف

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

كتاب (مشارع الاشواق إلى مصارع العشاق ومثير الغرام إلى دار السلام)
لابن النحاس احمد بن ابراهيم بن محمد الدمشقي الدمياطي رحمه الله تعالى
وهذا الكتاب يقال انه افضل ما ألف في الجهاد وفضائله ومؤلفه رجال خالط
الجهاد لحمه ودمه وقد ختم الله له بالشهادة -باذن الله- في اخر عمره في وقعة الطينة عام 814هـ

----------


## همام2006

كتاب هيكل
كتاب القرضاوي

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

ماذا تقصد بالمتقدمين ؟! تعني طلبة العلم ؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> كتاب هيكل
> كتاب القرضاوي


 أسألك بالله هل قرأت كتاب القرضاوي

----------


## محماس بن داود

كتاب القرضاوي أطلق عليه البعض: كتاب إلغاء الجهاد، لأنه يُنكر جهاد الطلب، وفيه أمور أخرى كثيرة مخالفة لما عليه السلف.
كتاب هيكل جيد إلا أنه يهتم بآراء المعاصرين أكثر من آراء السلف.
كتاب مشارع الأشواق كتاب قيم وأكثره في التحريض والحض على الجهاد وليس في فقهه

هناك كتاب الإنجاد في أبواب الجهاد لابن المناصف، وكتاب السّير للفزاري، وكتاب الجهاد للأهدل، وكتاب الجهاد بابن أبي عاصم. وابحث عن كتاب اسمه "صهيل الجياد في ذكر مصادر الجهاد" فقد جمع صاحبه الكثير من كتب الجهاد وتكلّم عن بعضها.

وأنا أنصحك بالنظر في كتب شروح الحديث كفتح الباري وعون المعبود وشرح النووي وتحفة الأحوذي والتمهيد والاستذكار وأشباهها، فهذه الكتب جمعت الكثير من الخير في جميع أبواب الفقه. وكذلك ابحث في كتب الفقه المقارن كالمجموع وبدائع الصنائع والمغني والمبسوط، وكتب الفتاوى كفتاوى شيخ الإسلام والفتاوى النجدية وغيرها.

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

كتاب الإنجاد في أبواب الجهاد لأبن المناصف ط دار الغرب

----------


## أبو عبد العزيز شمر

اعتذر من أخي صاحب الموضوع  لن أفيده كثيرا كما فعل الأخوان 
 قراءة كتاب بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد لابن رشد القرطبي ذكر فيه الجهاد واعتقد انه جدا مفيد لطلبة العلم المبتدئين أمثالي 



> كتاب الجهاد والقتال في السياسة الشرعية لهيكل لا غنى لطالب العلم عنه وهو نادر جدا 
> وموجود بي دي إف على الشبكة


 بالله عليك أخي إذا لديك رابط الكتاب لا تبخل علينا الله يسعدك ويجزاك عنا خير

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> كتاب هيكل جيد إلا أنه يهتم بآراء المعاصرين أكثر من آراء السلف..


ولا يعني بجميع أقوال المعاصرين، فقد أعرض تقريبا عن كثير من أقوال أهل العلم، كعلماء الجزيرة وغيرهم.
ولا أدري ما السبب؟!
كما أن الكتاب مع كونه كبيرا فلا يعني أنه محقق في مسائله.

----------


## محماس بن داود

> ولا يعني بجميع أقوال المعاصرين، فقد أعرض تقريبا عن كثير من أقوال أهل العلم، كعلماء الجزيرة وغيرهم.
> ولا أدري ما السبب؟!
> كما أن الكتاب مع كونه كبيرا فلا يعني أنه محقق في مسائله.


صدقت أخي الكريم، والحقيقة أن الكتاب على كبر حجمه يغني عنه كتب كثيرة في الجهاد.

وهاكم رابط تنزيل لكتاب (صهيل الجياد في جمع مصادر الجهاد):

http://www.e-prism.org/images/Sahil_..._-_24-7-07.pdf

----------


## رياض الباتني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "الإجتهاد في طلب الجهاد" لابن كثير
طبعته مؤسسة الرسالة بتحقيق عبد الله عبد الرحيم عسيلان
(تحميل الكتاب)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  "أحكام الجهاد وفضائله" للعز بن عبد السلام
طبع دار الفكر المعاصر (بيروت) بتحقيق إياد خالد الطباع

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكذلك "الفروسية" لابن قيم الجوزية

----------

